# Flying OB's on the Celibacy System



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have a friend that wants to fly a large number of old birds (for personal reasons). In particular, he wants to fly 100 cocks and 100 hens. 200 birds can be really hard to do on the widowhood and double widowhood system. But the celibate system should be no problem at all (just like young birds). 

I was wondering if pigeon fanciers get good results from racing old birds on the celibate system? Is it successful?

My friend wants to have 2 sections. 24 X 12 feet each. Each section has a square feet of 288 meaning it can easily hold around 144 pigeons, but he will only be keeping 100 birds in each section. So there is plenty of room. 

I just want to know if birds can be flown successfully on the celibate system because that is what I might be interested in doing too.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

No matter what system you or anyone else uses,it`s all about good,healthy,motivated pigeons....I have read that hens seem to be better at celibacy,since they will pair up...Cocks will not pair up....Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> No matter what system you or anyone else uses,it`s all about good,healthy,motivated pigeons....I have read that hens seem to be better at celibacy,since they will pair up...Cocks will not pair up....Alamo


I've had cocks pair up b4. While I had the bird seaperated in the off season and even after I put the hens in they stayed a pair. At that time I didn't have the room to brake them up so I used to use them as pumpers. I'd put a set of eggs under them they'd hatchem and raise the babies. They'd feed the babies in their nest as well as any babies that were on the floor already.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess flying home to a perch, food, and water could be a good motivator. Maybe for the hens I could give them a few nest boxes and let them pair up (fly them on dummy eggs). 

For that number of birds (100 cocks and 100 hens) I think widowhood/double widowhood would just be so time/energy consuming. So the celibacy system makes it a bit easier as far as training goes. It would just be like training the birds as if they were young birds, but letting both genders out separately.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

A lot of people ask, can I win if I do this or can I win if I do that?

I think the the question is will my pigeons be happy if I do this or will they be happy if I do that?

You can win sure, but shouldn't the ultimate goal be to enjoy yourself, have fun, and how an you have fun if you have miserable pigeons. I can't see myself enjoying my pigeons when I have a bunch of cocks alone and a bunch of hens alone never getting a chance to see each other or breed. As long as I put those birds together at the end of old bird season and let them raise a round I'd be happy and they would too, but I think that is nuts not letting them pair up or see each other. You'll probably loose a lot of cocks that way in the races. 

One thing that can be done is, a lot of people do in young birds, is on shipping day open the doors and the cocks and hens go to each other and put straw on the floor, it is a good motivation practice, and I would imagine it would keep them fairly happy. Although they should still raise a round at the end of the season in my opinion.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

First To Hatch said:


> A lot of people ask, can I win if I do this or can I win if I do that?
> 
> I think the the question is will my pigeons be happy if I do this or will they be happy if I do that?
> 
> ...



I'm pretty positive no one on this forum or anyone in the world for that matter speaks pigeon. So it is hard to say that the birds would be unhappy. As long as a pigeon has more perches than needed, clean feed, and fresh water, any pigeon would be happy. 

If we go by what you say, then the whole pigeon hobby is a way to make the birds unhappy. Example: separating the pairs after breeding season for almost 6 months (pigeons mate for life). 

If a pigeon has NEVER been mated to another pigeon before, there is no separation anxiety or anything. The bird was simply flown as a young bird (not mature enough to mate), and was then separated into a loft full of same sex birds. We all have personal preferences, but I don't think a pigeon that is given a lot of room in the loft (not living in an overcrowded loft), given clean feed/water, and allowed to fly outside (loft flying, training, races) would be an unhappy bird. 

My question simply was, especially to those who have flown the celibacy system or have known others that have done so, to find out whether a person can still be competitive flying celibate against those that fly widowhood, natural, etc. 

For the shorter distance races, send only 1 sex because there is a chance the cocks/hens may arrive at the same time and might sit around the loft cooing and chasing each other.

For the longer distance races, you could send both genders because they may not arrive at the same time.

Or send cocks one week, hens next week. As the season progresses, send the group that has been flying better. 


However, out of all the systems out there, natural, celibacy, widowhood, double widowhood, which is the best (as far as the least time consuming goes) to fly a *very large* team. I'm talking 100 cocks & 100 hens. I'm assuming natural or the celibacy system would be the best. Widowhood and double widowhood would require a lot of moving around of birds.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

It is a pigeons natural instincts to mate and reproduce, and I'm pretty sure that when birds are not allowed to do that they are unhappy. Birds are born with that desire and instinct it doesn't matter if they've ever experienced being paired or not, they still want to mate and pair. Especially in the spring which is when old birds is flown, those cocks will go crazy but some of the hens will pair up with each other.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

If your concern is about happiness, your friend will find that there's not much happiness involved with feeding and cleaning up after 200 pigeons. I'm pretty sure no matter how you choose to race those 200 pigeons, you won't be too competitive. I usually have an uneven number of old birds so I fly some celibates and once in a while have a little success . I guess if he's determined......tell him to buy a big bucket of fake eggs and fly natural.


----------



## triple7loft (Nov 22, 2012)

I just dont understand flying that many doves how many of those are top 10% or lets just say top 20% ? 

But to each there own


----------



## triple7loft (Nov 22, 2012)

I agree with raftree3 on the cleaning part as well 200 is a crazy amount of birds ....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

First to Hatch is right in that mating and raising young is all they care about. Mated birds are happier than unmated. Just not natural. Once out, many will probably leave to find mates anyway. Do you think they come back home only to their loft? Think again. Most come home because mate is there also.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Perhaps I forgot to mention that the "manpower" required to take care of the birds will not be a problem. I'm a criminology student and my friend has land. I want to start a half-way house for prisoners, youth at risk, etc. Basically its a home that helps them transition back into society. The half-way houses requirement will be that the people living there must have participated in at least 1 season of my pigeon therapy program (so that they know the basics of handling, feeding, breeding, training, etc). They can then live at the half-way house at a very low cost. Basically free rent, they just need to pay for the cost of personal usage of utilities. In exchange of living for free, they must dedicate an hour a day or a few hours a week to the general maintenance of the lofts and taking care of the birds. 

Basically, the half-way house will be a follow up of the therapy program I will be running, and it'll be an opportunity for them to really get on their feet again.

So as far as taking care of the birds and cleaning the lofts goes, thats not going to be a problem for 3-4 people (and myself) even if it was 500 birds. 

We will be flying with 2 of the local clubs, so having 200 birds (cocks and hens) on the OB team wouldn't be a problem. Only the best of the best would be sent.

As far as how many of those 200 birds would be top 10% or top 20%, maybe only half of them. I'm not saying I'm going to go out and half a 200 bird team next year lol. The team would be compiled over the next few years. 

In basic terms, every young bird that flies for me, will get 2-3 years to really prove itself. Unless it did really bad in the young bird races, in which case the bird would be taken out of the system. 

My question was simply to find out if the celibacy system would be effective, and after doing some google research on pigeon fanciers that have used the method, it can be done. 

As far as keeping the pigeons away from the other sex, if a pigeon does not even have a mate, how can it feel unhappy? If the bird proves itself on the OB team, it will for sure be put into the breeding loft and given a mate.

As for the OB team birds that don't stand out as much, they can be used as breeders for the therapy programs.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Walter,once I had two cocks who paired up....Needless to say,they were removed from my lofts....It`s un-natural for cocks to pair up...Hens are "forgiven",but cocks are not at my lofts....Alamo
PS: I want my cocks to fight for their nest box etc...Not make "Friends" with other cocks....I think cocks together is a bad trait...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I will be debating whether to fly the OB's on double widowhood or the celibacy system. I want to fly both cocks and hens but don't want to deal with babies and eggs when it comes to the natural system. 

I guess if I used the double widowhood system I could switch to the natural system if needed because I'd still have the nest boxes.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

You could fly "Roundabout".


----------



## triple7loft (Nov 22, 2012)

Any system can be effective if you stick with it
The first season or so you will have some learning and overcoming but just stick it out and rock on


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! 

I was doing some reading and really liked the idea of double widowhood. So that might be a good option for me.

If I have it right, I need 2 sections to race double widowhood. 

Section A - perches only (hens are housed in this section)

Section B - nest boxes only (cocks are housed in this section)


When sending a hen to a race, I lock her mate into the nest box. When sending a cock to a race, I lock his hen into the nest box? 

I show the mate of the bird being taken to a race before crating? 

The birds are allowed to be with each other during the middle of the week so that the hens do not start to mate with each other? 

Ideally, I want those box style perches for the hen section (the ones which allow the hen to be locked into her perch after eating/drinking/flying)?


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Celibate hens can be a great way to fly... Give it a try. I have a buddy in Dallas TX that flies a big team of celibate pigeons and does very well..
He doesn't seem to have any trouble with motivation.

1st & 5th on the 500 with celibate hens to the perch fed on nothing but purina gold pellets.

LONGHORN IRPA 05/22/11-22:57
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: BRO4 Old Bird Race Flown: 05/21/2011
Release(B): 07:45 Birds: 186 Lofts: 23 Station: BROWNSVILLE, TX.
Weather (Rel) MTLY CLDY, SE-9, 81 degrees (Arr) PTLY CLDY, S 15-25, 88 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 TI S. TROY/15 2416 AU 10 TEX N/A H 18:28:57 482.821 00.00 1319.613 38
2 RC FLYING /14 290 AU 10 RC BB H 17:54:40 454.070 04.03 1310.819 37
3 RC FLY N A/11 335 AU 10 RDEO ML C 17:51:38 449.105 07.39 1302.969 36
4 TI T. MERR/10 415 AU 10 WWC N/A H 18:33:58 477.258 12.26 1294.326 35
5 TI S. TROYER 2423 AU 10 TEX N/A H 18:46:09 2/ 15 17.11 1285.283 34
6 RC KEITH HE/3 2703 AU 10 BAY BL C 18:14:19 457.669 18.54 1279.955 33
7 RC RHINO L/15 958 AU 10 WWC BCH H 18:04:24 448.561 21.08 1274.568 32
8 RC SABEK F/15 2591 AU 10 AHPI BCH H 18:33:28 451.521 46.15 1225.493 31
9 WSI Greenf/15 13662 AU 10 AHPI BB C 19:11:52 475.216 53.03 1217.674 30
10 TI T. MERRILL 437 AU 10 WWC N/A H 19:44:05 2/ 10 01:22 1168.119 29
11 RC FLY N AL L 221 AU 09 RDEO BBAR C 19:12:46 2/ 11 01:28 1149.262 28
12 RC RHINO LOFT 942 AU 10 WWC BBAR H 19:31:38 2/ 15 01:48 1117.223 27
13 WSI Greenfiel 70899 AU 10 CENT BB H 20:16:50 2/ 15 01:58 1112.453 26
14 WSI Greenfiel 267 AU 10 WWC BB C 20:18:11 3/ 15 01:59 1110.460 25
15 RC SABEK FAMI 1733 AU 10 RDEO BCH H 19:42:54 2/ 15 01:55 1106.965 24
16 RC FLY N AL L 325 AU 10 RDEO BL H 19:45:25 3/ 11 02:01 1097.177 23
17 RC FLY N AL L 232 AU 09 RDEO BBAR H 19:45:29 4/ 11 02:01 1097.075 22
18 RC FLY N AL L 332 AU 10 RDEO ML C 19:45:29 5/ 11 02:01 1097.075 21
19 RC FLY N AL L 704 AU 10 ARZ DC H 19:47:37 6/ 11 02:03 1093.836 20
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------
20 RC FLY N AL L 901 AU 10 GDF BL C 19:47:45 7/ 11 02:03 1093.634 19
21 RC FLY N AL L 328 AU 10 RDEO BL H 19:50:54 8/ 11 02:06 1088.889 18
22 TI S. TROYER 470 AU 10 NOR N/A H 20:47:03 3/ 15 02:18 1086.586 17
23 WSI Greenfiel 70881 AU 10 CENT BB H 20:44:12 4/ 15 02:25 1073.382 16
24 RC RHINO LOFT 938 AU 10 WWC BBAR H 20:03:29 3/ 15 02:20 1069.039 15
25 RC SABEK FAMI 1765 AU 10 RDEO DCW C 20:20:41 3/ 15 02:33 1051.617 14
26 RC FLYING R 2121 AU 10 RC BB H 20:26:40 2/ 14 02:36 1049.229 13
27 RC FREE FAL/4 2168 AU 10 RDEO BCH C 20:28:09 450.410 02:42 1038.750 12
28 RC SABEK FAMI 2596 AU 10 AHPI ____ H 20:39:10 4/ 15 02:51 1026.509 11
29 TI T. MERRILL 442 AU 10 WWC N/A H-06:53:48 3/ 10 03:31 990.770 10
30 RC FREE FALLI 2176 AU 10 RDEO BL C-06:36:33 2/ 4 03:49 954.455 9
31 TI T. MERRILL 432 AU 10 WWC N/A H-07:27:42 4/ 10 04:05 952.676 8
32 WSI Greenfiel 13661 AU 10 AHPI BC C-07:48:31 5/ 15 04:28 926.719 7
33 TI T. MERRILL 457 AU 10 WWC N/A H-07:55:06 5/ 10 04:32 923.963 6
34 RC RHINO LOFT 949 AU 10 WWC BCH C-07:22:39 4/ 15 04:38 900.550 5
35 TI H. TABAE/5 35 AU 09 TI N/A H-08:22:49 477.774 04:59 897.596 4
36 RC RHINO LOFT 560 AU 08 JCRC BBAR H-07:34:17 5/ 15 04:50 888.756 3
37 TI H. TABAEI 2164 AU 10 TX N/A H-08:32:24 2/ 5 05:09 888.506 2
38 WSI Mafia L/3 541 AU 10 WF BC H-08:43:16 467.849 05:33 860.173 1
--------------------------------- Above are 20 percent ------------------------
39 TI S. TROYER 390 AU 09 TI N/A H-09:19:18 4/ 15 05:49 855.496 0
40 WSI Mafia Lof 70812 AU 10 CENT BB C-08:49:21 2/ 3 05:39 854.741 0
41 RC RHINO LOFT 940 AU 10 WWC BBAR H-08:20:12 6/ 15 05:35 845.073 0
42 WSI Big E L/6 70532 AU 10 CENT GRIZ C-08:54:03 464.565 05:48 844.606 0
43 RC FLYING R 157 AU 09 RC BB C-08:35:02 3/ 14 05:43 842.081 0
44 WSI SugarG/12 442 AU 09 WSI BB C-09:07:13 467.695 05:57 838.885 0
45 RC McGee F/10 1735 AU 09 RDEO BBAR C-08:42:44 455.272 05:49 837.515 0
46 TI S. TROYER 1035 AU 06 OKLA N/A H-09:41:49 5/ 15 06:11 836.533 0
47 TI T. MERRILL 456 AU 10 WWC N/A H-09:33:27 6/ 10 06:10 833.763 0
48 RC FLYING R 18 AU 10 OAK BC C-08:54:44 4/ 14 06:03 824.956 0
49 TI E. MALU/14 2569 AU 10 TX N/A H-09:40:30 474.074 06:22 822.444 0
50 RC SIBS LOF/7 1004 AU 08 HUI ML C-08:51:51 451.045 06:04 821.906 0
51 TI T. MERRILL 403 AU 10 WWC N/A H-09:50:48 7/ 10 06:28 819.647 0
52 TI S. TROYER 71159 AU 10 CENT N/A H-10:03:12 6/ 15 06:33 819.287 0
53 TI E. MALUNOW 681 AU 08 TI N/A H-09:45:06 2/ 14 06:26 818.732 0
54 TI E. MALUNOW 2809 AU 10 TX N/A H-09:45:19 3/ 14 06:27 818.558 0
55 TI H. TABAEI 2156 AU 10 TX N/A H-09:54:17 3/ 5 06:31 817.754 0
56 RC SIBS LOFT 1028 AU 10 WF BCH C-08:58:43 2/ 7 06:11 816.104 0
57 TI E. MALUNOW 2585 AU 10 TX N/A H-09:49:06 4/ 14 06:30 815.531 0
58 RC McGee Fami 1846 AU 10 RDEO BCH H-09:11:02 2/ 10 06:17 813.453 0
WinSpeed-1 LONGHORN IRPA 05/22/11-22:57
Weekly Race Report Page 2
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: BRO4 Old Bird Race Flown: 05/21/2011

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
59 WSI Greenfiel 67 AU 10 WWC BB C-09:54:21 6/ 15 06:34 813.322 0
60 WSI Greenfiel 66 AU 09 WWC BB C-09:56:57 7/ 15 06:37 811.271 0
61 RC RHINO LOFT 961 AU 10 WWC BBAR H-09:04:30 7/ 15 06:20 806.814 0
62 WSI Greenfiel 70898 AU 10 CENT BB H-10:04:03 8/ 15 06:44 805.722 0
63 RC RHINO LOFT 993 AU 10 RDEO BCH H-09:07:55 8/ 15 06:23 804.006 0
64 RC FLYING R 1188 AU 10 PINE BC C-09:22:21 5/ 14 06:30 802.090 0
65 RC SIBS LOFT 846 AU 09 RDEO BWF H-09:19:07 3/ 7 06:31 799.340 0
66 WSI Greenfiel 282 AU 10 WWC BB C-10:13:17 9/ 15 06:53 798.618 0
67 WSI Greenfiel 252 AU 10 WWC BB C-10:14:42 10/ 15 06:54 797.539 0
68 RC FREE FALLI 1240 AU 10 NTF ML C-09:21:14 3/ 4 06:34 796.519 0
69 WSI Greenfiel 286 AU 10 WWC BB C-10:16:54 11/ 15 06:57 795.870 0
70 RC McGee Fami 1835 AU 10 RDEO BBAR C-09:35:02 3/ 10 06:41 794.105 0
71 TI H. TABAEI 2136 AU 10 TX N/A H-10:25:48 4/ 5 07:02 793.435 0
72 RC RHINO LOFT 911 AU 10 WWC BCH H-09:25:44 9/ 15 06:41 789.678 0
73 RC LOUIE CA/8 122 AU 10 ARO BL H-09:48:29 457.408 06:52 787.324 0
74 WSI SugarGlid 27897 AU 10 CENT BB C-10:11:50 2/ 12 07:02 787.054 0
75 RC LOUIE CARG 27926 AU 10 CENT BCH H-09:50:00 2/ 8 06:53 786.158 0
76 RC FLY N AL L 1079 AU 10 NTF SLAT H-09:33:18 9/ 11 06:48 784.696 0
77 TI ROB ESTI/3 2958 AU 10 TX N/A H-10:39:01 478.132 07:15 784.248 0
78 RC McGee Fami 1810 AU 10 RDEO BBAR H-09:49:32 4/ 10 06:56 782.855 0
79 WSI SugarGlid 27898 AU 10 CENT BB C-10:19:40 3/ 12 07:09 781.198 0
80 TI ROB ESTILL 2925 AU 10 TX N/A H-10:44:12 2/ 3 07:20 780.478 0
81 RC SABEK FAMI 1734 AU 10 RDEO BCH H-09:44:23 5/ 15 06:56 780.344 0
82 WSI Greenfiel 223 AU 10 WWC BCWF H-10:39:11 12/ 15 07:19 779.345 0
83 RC SABEK FAMI 1610 AU 09 RDEO UNKN C-09:48:40 6/ 15 07:00 777.075 0
84 WSI Mafia Lof 70819 AU 10 CENT BCWF H-10:33:04 3/ 3 07:23 771.662 0
85 RC Triple J/2 919 AU 09 WSI UNKN C-10:30:21 465.493 07:23 769.734 0
86 RC McGee Fami 1714 AU 09 RDEO BBAR C-10:08:50 5/ 10 07:15 768.367 0
87 RC SABEK FAMI 1702 AU 10 RDEO BCH C-10:05:20 7/ 15 07:17 764.614 0
88 RC LOUIE CARG 82 AU 09 RDEO BBAR C-10:18:59 3/ 8 07:22 764.519 0
89 WSI Big E Lof 70441 AU 10 CENT DC C-10:37:11 2/ 6 07:31 763.290 0
90 RC FLYING R 114 AU 07 LS BB H-10:15:04 6/ 14 07:23 761.784 0
91 RC McGee Fami 1845 AU 10 RDEO BBAR C-10:22:36 6/ 10 07:29 758.356 0
92 RC SIBS LOFT 845 AU 09 RDEO BCH H-10:13:50 4/ 7 07:26 757.600 0
93 RC FLYING R 971 AU 10 CAJU BB H-10:23:39 7/ 14 07:32 755.602 0
94 RC RHINO LOFT 677 AU 09 SPNX BCH H-10:15:31 10/ 15 07:31 752.220 0
95 TI E. MALUNOW 562 AU 08 TI N/A H-11:17:21 5/ 14 07:59 750.771 0
96 RC SABEK FAMI 1635 AU 09 RDEO UNKN H-10:33:41 8/ 15 07:45 744.311 0
97 WSI RanchoL/2 2537 AU 09 AHPI GRIZ C-12:11:38 491.315 08:30 741.841 0
98 WSI SugarGlid 361 AU 09 WSI BB C-11:21:13 4/ 12 08:11 738.090 0
99 RC SABEK FAMI 311 AU 09 TI UNKN C-10:46:48 9/ 15 07:58 735.278 0
100 WSI SugarGlid 358 AU 09 WSI RC C-11:33:31 5/ 12 08:23 730.032 0


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

1st & 6th this year... below is the "B" race. 

Steve had 2,3,4,8th & 10th in the "A" race 

WinSpeed-1 Longhorn IRPA 05/21/12-22:20
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: SIE4 Old Bird Race Flown: 05/19/2012
Release(B): 07:45 Birds: 104 Lofts: 18 Station: SIERRA BLANCA, TX.
Weather (Rel) CLEAR, CALM, 60 degrees (Arr) PTLY CLDY, SSE 15-25, 86 degrees
GOOD

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 TI S.TROYE/15 86 AU 09 TI N/A H 18:06:36 481.436 00.00 1363.139 277
2 WSI Greenfi/8 2714 AU 11 WSI UNKN H 18:18:14 479.737 13.49 1333.373 263
3 RC FLY N AL/6 221 AU 09 RDEO BBAR C 18:59:39 480.448 54.19 1253.373 249
4 RC RHINO L/12 1587 AU 11 RDEO BCW C 19:08:50 477.547 01:07 1229.074 235
5 WSI SugarGl/6 329 AU 11 NED BB C 19:55:31 473.946 01:58 1141.841 221
6 TI S.TROYER 14277 AU 11 WOWP N/A H 20:07:39 2/ 15 02:01 1140.951 207
7 RC FLANNIG/10 11034 AU 11 COR BBAR C 19:57:11 471.556 02:03 1133.512 193
8 TI S.TROYER 508 AU 11 TI N/A H 20:21:06 3/ 15 02:14 1120.655 179
9 WSI Mafia L/4 23888 AU 11 ARPU BC H 20:19:03 474.365 02:21 1107.198 165
10 RC FLANNIGAN 432 AU 11 RDEO BBAR C 20:19:35 2/ 10 02:25 1099.864 151
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------
11 RC FLY N AL L 413 AU 11 RDEO BBAR H 20:38:44 2/ 6 02:33 1092.867 137
12 RC RHINO LOFT 1561 AU 11 RDEO BBAR H-07:03:18 2/ 12 03:58 982.675 123
13 TI T & T/5 2136 AU 10 TX N/A H-07:27:32 487.342 04:10 975.201 109
14 TI S.TROYER 14293 AU 11 WOWP N/A H-07:29:58 4/ 15 04:20 960.725 95
15 TI S.TROYER 529 AU 11 TI N/A H-07:30:01 5/ 15 04:20 960.670 81
16 TI S.TROYER 518 AU 11 TI N/A H-07:55:47 6/ 15 04:46 933.402 67
17 TI S.TROYER 390 AU 09 TI N/A H-08:02:46 7/ 15 04:53 926.277 53
18 RC RHINO LOFT 415 AU 11 RDEO GR H-07:55:46 3/ 12 04:51 925.879 39
19 RC FLANNIGAN 440 AU 11 RDEO BBAR C-07:47:40 3/ 10 04:50 922.496 25
20 RC SIBS LOF/8 692 AU 11 WWC BCH H-08:24:45 479.813 05:17 901.491 11
--------------------------------- Above are 20 percent ------------------------
21 TI S.TROYER 2458 AU 10 TEX N/A H-08:30:04 8/ 15 05:20 899.434 0
22 WSI Greenfiel 2777 AU 11 WSI UNKN H-08:37:22 2/ 8 05:29 889.368 0
23 WSI SugarGlid 2918 AU 11 WSI BB C-08:32:57 2/ 6 05:33 882.737 0
24 WSI Greenfiel 2784 AU 11 WSI UNKN C-08:49:04 3/ 8 05:41 878.541 0
25 RC RHINO LOFT 1548 AU 11 RDEO BCH H-09:14:25 4/ 12 06:09 852.056 0
26 RC SIBS LOFT 841 AU 09 RDEO BBAR H-09:21:55 2/ 8 06:14 849.640 0
27 RC FLANNIGAN 23833 AU 11 ARPU RC H-09:14:58 4/ 10 06:18 840.898 0
28 RC SIBS LOFT 1044 AU 11 RDEO BBAR C-09:49:20 3/ 8 06:41 826.832 0
29 WSI Mafia Lof 70807 AU 10 CENT BCW H-09:47:44 2/ 4 06:47 818.726 0
30 WSI Greenfiel 2776 AU 11 WSI UNKN C-10:06:47 4/ 8 06:59 812.813 0
31 TI T & T 35 AU 09 TI N/A H-10:44:59 2/ 5 07:27 796.411 0
32 RC KEITH HE/3 637 AU 11 RODE DC C-11:05:24 490.312 07:44 786.358 0
33 RC KEITH HERT 660 AU 11 RODE BCWP C-11:23:34 2/ 3 08:02 773.552 0
34 RC FLANNIGAN 442 AU 11 RDEO BBAR C-10:41:08 5/ 10 07:44 773.379 0
35 WSI Big E L/4 11509 AU 11 WOW DCWF C-11:07:21 482.282 07:56 772.089 0
36 WSI Greenfiel 267 AU 10 WWC UNKN C-11:52:13 5/ 8 08:44 737.916 0
37 TI S.TROYER 458 AU 10 NOR N/A H-11:57:05 9/ 15 08:47 737.394 0
38 TI B.MALUNO/1 2809 AU 10 TX N/A H-13:38:47 489.879 10:18 689.317 0
39 WSI Greenfiel 2773 AU 11 WSI UNKN H-14:25:43 6/ 8 11:18 650.632 0
40 WSIPolitica/5 70325 AU 10 CENT BC H-13:20:25 453.734 10:46 647.964 0
41 TI T & T 22 AU 09 TI N/A H-15:12:44 3/ 5 11:55 637.838 0
42 WSI SugarGlid 449 AU 09 WSI BB C-20:00:33 3/ 6 17:00 510.942 0
43 WSI Mafia Lof 2909 AU 11 WSI DC C=08:16:58 3/ 4 20:13 457.228 0
44 WSI SugarGlid 3124 AU 11 TEX BB C=08:50:21 4/ 6 20:47 448.619 0
45 WSI Greenfiel 2749 AU 11 WSI UNKN H=12:30:37 7/ 8 24:20 406.006 0
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No clockings were reported from TI T.LANGHAM out of 1 entries.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Those are good results. I don't plan to fly OB's the next couple of years anyways (Due to time, university, work, and money) but eventually I'll have a go at it. Probably will try the celibacy system first, and then switch over to double widowhood if it doesn't work out. I don't want to fly widowhood because its a waste of hens and I don't want to fly natural.


----------

